# Needing Prayers



## GAbigdon (Jan 8, 2016)

Found out yesterday that Edward Glaze AKA (Brim) has cancer from what I know they are doing test to see where to go from here . Brim has been fishing jon boat tournaments for years and looking forward to many more with him . I will keep updating on his progress .
      And Thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 9, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## jigman (Jan 10, 2016)

Prayers


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 14, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 15, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## T LEE (Jan 17, 2016)

Prayers sent to the Glaze family. I always look forward to seeing Brim at the boat ramp !!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 17, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 19, 2016)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jim Lee (Jan 19, 2016)

Brim can still catch the big ones. Keep fighting Brim, you are one of the tough ones!


----------

